# Spongebob:Schwammkopf 3D - Exklusiver Clip - Spongebob dröhnt sich mit Zuckerwatte zu



## FlorianStangl (6. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spongebobchwammkopf 3D - Exklusiver Clip - Spongebob dröhnt sich mit Zuckerwatte zu* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spongebobchwammkopf 3D - Exklusiver Clip - Spongebob dröhnt sich mit Zuckerwatte zu


----------



## Orzhov (6. Februar 2015)

"Spongebob dröhnt sich mit Zuckerwatte zu."
Mein inneres Kind fand es lustig, mein innerer Depp auch.


----------



## kidou1304 (6. Februar 2015)

ach du scheiße..da würde ich mein Kind nich reinlassen in den Film..xD


----------



## Metko1 (6. Februar 2015)

Hab lange kein Spongebob gesehn aber ist die stimme von Patrick verändert worden und Thadeus? ? (Synchronsprecher wechsel) liegt es am typischen "Kino ton"? oder nur am trailer.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Februar 2015)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> ach du scheiße..da würde ich mein Kind nich reinlassen in den Film..xD



Würde ich generell nicht, da Spongebob meiner Meinung nach ohnehin nichts für Kinder ist.


----------



## SGDrDeath (7. Februar 2015)

Metko1 schrieb:


> Hab lange kein Spongebob gesehn aber ist die stimme von Patrick verändert worden und Thadeus? ? (Synchronsprecher wechsel) liegt es am typischen "Kino ton"? oder nur am trailer.


Ja sind neue Stimmen.
Bei Patrick wollte der Synchronsprecher 2011 zu viel Geld (Anteil an den Einnahmen der Serie) und wurde gefeuert, bei Thaddäus ist der Snychronsprecher im Oktober 2014 verstorben.


----------



## Monalye (7. Februar 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Würde ich generell nicht, da Spongebob meiner Meinung nach ohnehin nichts für Kinder ist.



Seh ich ganz genauso, wenn auch nicht so extrem, würde ich Spongebob fast bei Family Guy oder American Dad einreihen, sehr viele "zweideutige" Aussagen sind erst als Erwachsene richtig zu verstehen, vor allem glaube ich, das den Zynismus von Thaddel von Kindern noch nicht wirklich verstanden werden kann.

Ich liebe Sponge, er ist täglich auf meinem Fernsehplan auf Nickelodeon, etwa 4 mal am Tag kann man dort einige Folgen sehen , eine Sequenz davon geht sich jeden Tag aus, meistens die um 17.40 Uhr


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Februar 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> Seh ich ganz genauso, wenn auch nicht so extrem, würde ich Spongebob fast bei Family Guy oder American Dad einreihen, sehr viele "zweideutige" Aussagen sind erst als Erwachsene richtig zu verstehen, vor allem glaube ich, das den Zynismus von Thaddel von Kindern noch nicht wirklich verstanden werden kann.
> 
> Ich liebe Sponge, er ist täglich auf meinem Fernsehplan auf Nickelodeon, etwa 4 mal am Tag kann man dort einige Folgen sehen , eine Sequenz davon geht sich jeden Tag aus, meistens die um 17.40 Uhr


Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass manche Szenen nicht nur völlig überdreht sind, sondern teilweise auch die Figuren derart verzerren, dass es für Kinder durchaus gruselig werden kann.


----------



## Metko1 (7. Februar 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ja sind neue Stimmen.
> Bei Patrick wollte der Synchronsprecher 2011 zu viel Geld (Anteil an den Einnahmen der Serie) und wurde gefeuert, bei Thaddäus ist der Snychronsprecher im Oktober 2014 verstorben.



Danke für die antwort, das is aber schade und noch 1 guter synchronsprecher weniger... hab schon über den Verlust von Mr. Burns synchronsprecher gehört ( wird man auch nie richtig ersetzen können )


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Februar 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ja sind neue Stimmen.
> Bei Patrick wollte der Synchronsprecher 2011 zu viel Geld (Anteil an den Einnahmen der Serie) und wurde gefeuert, bei Thaddäus ist der Snychronsprecher im Oktober 2014 verstorben.


Oh nein. Ich fand es immer zum Gröllen wenn Taddel am Ausflippen war. [emoji30]


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2015)

"Zuckerwatte" 

Genauso wie sie in How i me your Mother von "Sandwiches" high werden ^^




> Freigabebescheinigung 1FSK FREIWILLIGE SELBSTKONTROLLE DER FILMWIRTSCHAFT GmbHPrüf-Nr.: 149 780 KDer Film "Spongebob Schwammkopf 3D" (Farbfilm) (real/Animation)Originaltitel THE SPONGEBOB MOVIE: SPONGE OUT OF WATERHersteller Nickelodeon MoviesVerleiher Paramount Pictures Germany GmbH, UnterföhringUrsprungsland USAHerstellungsjahr 2014Laufzeit 24 fps 93 Min 5 Sek 25 fps 89 Min 22 Sekwurde im Auftrag der Obersten Landesjugendbehörden von der FSK FreiwilligenSelbstkontrolle der Filmwirtschaft GmbH nach § 11 i.V.m.§ 14 JuSchG geprüft. Die Prüfunghatte das Ergebnis, dass der Film zur öffentlichen Vorführung für die Altersstufe"Freigegeben ohne Altersbeschränkung"an allen Tagen des Jahres (einschließlich der gesetzlich geschützten Stillen Feiertage)freigegeben werden kann.Wiesbaden, den 03.02.2015



Freigabe von der FSK  hat er


----------

